# need advise from a woman plz



## jasfish781 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've been with my wife for about 4 years and we have a 2 year old daughter since she was born our sex life has virtually stopped I think she has come on to me once since that was about 5 months ago. We used to have sex a few times a week now it would be lucky to be half a dozen times a year. I'm really getting sick of picking the apple tree on my own if you'd get what I mean I've tried talking to her about it with to no avail. 

Usually she uses the same excuses I'm not feeling well or I've got a headache. Then when it comes that time of the month she says she's horny but can't cause I've got my period to add insult to injury.
I'm at a complete loss is this the norm after having kids? Or do I just have to get used to the idea of polishing it of my self for the rest of days?


----------



## hereinthemidwest (Oct 7, 2010)

Sorry to hear this. Why can't you still have sex on her peorid? Put a towel down. Or have her wear a tampon. Don't want sound gross but You can still lick her clit and she will get off. Then let her give you oral. Sound like she's lazy!!! WOW...Please express YOUR NEEDS TO HER.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

How many hours a week do the two of you spend doing date-like things together, just the two of you?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Some of my horniest times are when I am on my period so that is an excuse, just FYI. 

My advice: talk to her about how you feel and how it makes you feel rejected. She needs to step up to the plate.

Are you meeting her needs emotionally? Women tie their emotions into sex.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...OKTucEdnj7AvcRLz0165-ag&bvm=bv.51773540,d.dmg

Is It Normal To Loose Your Sex Drive After Having Kids?

Low Sex Drive After Childbirth - Losing that Loving Feeling

Get your wife to start looking into her loss of libido. Meanwhile you make darn sure she knows how beautiful you think she is!


----------



## Moulin (Jul 30, 2013)

How often do the two of you spend time together without your child or other distractions (cell/tv/internet)? 

It's hard to feel emotionally connected and sexual if you're solely being mommy and working. 

Focus on dating her - make her feel attractive again.


----------

